# Fellblade model compared to a baneblade model



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello all I'm planning on using a fellblade for an apoc game and I was wondering if the fellblade model is any bigger or smaller than the baneblade one. It's just I don't want to spill out more than 100+ quid on something that is the same. 

Thanks


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Not seen a fellblade with my own two eyes sorry, but perhaps this picture will help?

http://www.dakkadakka.com/gallery/5...llblade and Sisters of Battle Faithblade.html


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The fellblade is the same as the baneblade; maybe a little different in size for the legion model but not by much. If memory serves they are based on the same chasis with some weapon swaps.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Iraqiel said:


> Not seen a fellblade with my own two eyes sorry, but perhaps this picture will help?
> 
> http://www.dakkadakka.com/gallery/5...llblade and Sisters of Battle Faithblade.html


Good lord, lol. 

Tonight, on 40K TV. When Rivets Go Wrong!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

And that is why I shaved off every second rivet on my Baneblade, that thing has got more bumps than a teenager in rainy season.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Fellblade: The Teenage Years..... uke:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, this thread just got very awkward.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nacho libre said:


> Well, this thread just got very awkward.


Welcome to Heresy! :laugh:



Jacobite said:


> And that is why I shaved off every second rivet on my Baneblade, that thing has got more bumps than a teenager in rainy season.


Is there something you need to get off your chest there Jac? :crazy:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you all, I'm now going to sit in a corner and think that everything is all right. Even though we all know it's not. 

Ps. Does anyone know the rules for a fellblade or should I just use a baneblade with space marine BS


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

Google Fellblade rules and click images. You'll find the rules!


----------

